# pregnancy and IBS cramps that feel like murder



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

I am new to this board and any help,advice, or support would be greatly appreciated. I was diagnosed with IBS in my early 20's. I am now almost 32 and it has been 10 years of incredible suffering. I see a lot on this board about IBS c or d. Not sure which I would be considered. I yo yo alot. This is my 3rd pregnancy. First one was really rough as I was just developing IBS and did not know much about it. I would have horrible cramping attacks that would end after hours of diarrhea. My 2nd pregnacy was wonderful and it was as if my IBS had practically gone into submission. And now 8 years later my third pregnancy and the IBS is worse than ever. I seem to have gas and bloating constantly, but the worst is when the knife in my stomach type cramps start. What's bad is sometimes they will last for hours before I am able to go. The bowel movement will start normal but then quickly escalate, all the while cramping, to mush, and then liquid diarrhea. I go and go for hours until I am so exhausted and dehydrated I am scared I'll lose the baby. The last attack I had my husband nearly called an ambulance because the feeling of being stabbed repeatedly in the gut nearly made me pass out. I couldn't breathe and it was just so frightening. I have spoken with my ob and gastro, and neither have much advice. Ob just ordered an ultrasound and the baby was fine. Gastro says he can't give me anything and to try Benefiber. It made me more gassy and nauseous. He also mentioned Digestive Advantage but wasn't sure if it was safe in pregnancy. Any suggestions? Prayers are always appreciated too. I try to never lose hope that someday God will remove this thorn from me. God bless and thanks for taking time to read this.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi dont really have any advice for this because my IBS didnt start until AFTER i had my 3 kids but i really hope you are feeling better soon . take care


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

You sound like me. I was sick a lot with my first pregnancy, the second was a piece of cake and the third one about done me in. My situation was a little different though since I had 3 c-sections and a tubal ligation after the last one but my ibs symptoms have definately gotten worse. Your ob should offer you some safe solutions. Until then peppermint tea can help with the pain. Try eating banannas if possible, crackers and cooked rice, these are natural binders. Rice cereal can help as well. Try sitting still and relaxing all your muscles especially the ab muscles breath deeply and try not to panic. If all else fails call your ob doc and demand some advice. Take care.


----------



## 14680 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm kind of in the same boat except this is my first child. I am finding that citrucel is a lot easier to take. I've been on it for about 2 wks now and it is getting better pretty much daily. Plus, I don't really have the gas like I had with benefiber or metamucil. I think that my diet has a lot to do with it as well. I have also been eating a lot of rice and a lot of crackers. Try switching to Citrucel for a few wks and see what happens.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

How far along are you? I had some attacks like that (well, not quite as painful, but bad) during my first trimester. Things evened out for me as the pregnancy progressed and the hormones changed.I found that "Mike's tapes" ..the IBS hypno tapes...see hypno/CBT forum for mroe info... helped me a lot with lessening pain during attacks. I was able to relax more during them and that helped a lot. I was initially skeptical of the hypno but it really helped with how my body responded to attacks on a subconscious level. It's a 100-day program, and it might take a while to see the effects..but...and here's a good thing...I swear it helped me during labor. I did surprisingly well with the pain of kidney stones during pregnancy and abdominal-area pain during labor and I think it was the effects of the hypno I did five years ago.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

When they check the baby, they check to make sure the cramps aren't contractions?Yikes, it sounds miserable. I will pray for you. I know the sadness of repeatedly praying for God to remove this and waiting for the answer to change to yes.


----------

